# Weekly Competition 2014-45



## Mike Hughey (Nov 4, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R F U F2 R' F
*2. *F U2 R' F' U F' U' F2 R
*3. *U' F R U R' U2 F U F2
*4. *U R U' F' U' F R2 U2
*5. *R U R U' F R2 F U R2 U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' R2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U2 B2 L D2 F U2 F2 D2 R U R' U'
*2. *B2 L2 F2 U B2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D' F' U2 B' L' D2 U2 R2 B F D
*3. *U2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R B R2 U' F U2 R2 D B2
*4. *D B R2 F' D' R B U L U F' D2 F B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F
*5. *B D2 L' B2 L' U F2 D2 R D2 L2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 B'

*4x4x4*
*1. *R' Uw2 Fw' U B' Uw U R' B' L2 F2 L' Fw2 L' F' U' L' D2 Uw' L2 R2 Uw' Rw B2 Rw2 U R Uw Rw' R' B2 Fw L F2 Rw F Uw2 B' D2 Uw2
*2. *U Fw2 D F2 U Rw F' Uw Rw' B' Uw2 R Uw' Fw D2 L Uw U2 F L2 R2 D2 B Uw' U2 B2 D Uw U' B2 F' R2 Uw F L Rw2 R2 Uw2 B' Rw2
*3. *U' L' Uw2 L' D' U Fw Uw' L R' U2 Fw' D2 Uw R' F2 D2 Uw2 R2 Fw' D2 Fw' L2 R2 F2 U' Fw Uw' B2 L' Fw2 Uw L2 Rw' B U F L2 R Fw'
*4. *B2 Fw D' B2 Uw Rw Fw' F D B2 Uw' Fw' L' U2 L' U F' D' Uw B R' Fw' L Fw' Uw2 U' F L2 Uw2 U2 F2 Uw2 F L' R' D2 U Fw L2 B
*5. *B2 Uw R2 Fw Rw Uw2 R B Rw Fw Uw R2 D Uw' B2 Fw' R' B2 F' Uw B' Fw F Uw' L2 D Rw B2 F2 Uw Fw F2 R2 D2 U' R Fw Rw' Uw Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 Fw2 R' Bw Lw Uw2 Lw2 R F' L' B2 U2 Lw Rw2 U2 L2 Dw' Bw Lw' R D' Dw' Fw2 L D2 U2 Bw Fw' F' L R' Uw2 Lw U Bw Fw2 Lw' R D Lw2 R2 Dw Uw B Bw' L Bw2 Uw' U F Uw' Fw2 Lw' Uw L2 Rw2 R U2 R2 Bw2
*2. *Lw' R Bw' D B2 Bw D2 Dw R2 D U Bw Fw2 Dw U' Bw U' F Rw2 R F Dw2 L2 Bw2 Rw' Dw2 Lw Dw2 U' L B2 Bw2 Uw2 B Fw' Rw' R' U' Bw Uw' Bw' Lw U2 Bw2 D2 R Uw' B' Lw' D' B2 Bw L Rw' D U' Bw2 Dw Lw Rw
*3. *Lw' F2 Uw' U B2 Fw' Dw2 R' D' U2 Bw' D2 B F L Dw' L2 Dw' Rw Dw2 F2 D Dw' Uw' Rw2 R Bw2 Dw2 Uw' Rw Bw' U L U' F L' Lw U Fw2 Dw Rw' U Lw D Uw' L2 B2 L Rw2 R' Uw' B R' U Bw' Uw L2 Lw2 B' F'
*4. *L Dw' U2 Fw Lw Bw L Rw2 Dw2 U L' Rw2 R' Bw' Fw' Dw' Rw' R' Uw' Fw2 D Uw U2 L' U2 R' Dw2 F' R U2 Lw2 F' Lw' B Uw2 F' Lw' Fw' D2 Lw' Rw2 U2 B F Uw' F L2 Lw U' L2 Lw R Uw2 U' Rw2 Bw' U' Lw2 F2 U
*5. *Dw' Lw R Uw L2 B2 Lw Rw B2 Fw Lw Uw' L D2 Dw' L2 B Uw L Dw' B Uw Rw2 R Uw' Rw2 R' B' Fw2 D2 Lw2 Rw Uw Rw' U' R2 U Rw2 Uw' L2 B2 L Lw Rw D F Lw' Dw Uw2 Rw' R B2 Rw2 R' D Uw' Lw2 R' Bw2 Dw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *F D' 2D2 3F' 3U 2U U2 B2 L' R2 U' B2 U 3F2 2F 2D 3F 2R2 2B2 F' 3R2 B 2B' 3F R' 2B2 L2 2R' 3F 3R2 2R 3U R2 2F D2 2B2 2F 3R2 D 3U2 R2 B2 3F L' 3F2 2U' 3R2 U F2 2L2 3R' 2B2 2F' 2D U2 3F R 3U 2U R' D2 2D' 3U2 F' D' 2D 2L' D2 R 2D
*2. *2D' 3U' 2U F2 R 3U' 3F' 2F2 3R' 2R2 2D 3F' D2 2U' B R' 2U2 3R 2R' D 2D L2 2D 3U2 2U2 U' B2 3U2 U2 2F L2 2D2 2F2 2L' F' L 3U' F' D 2D' 3R' 2B' 2D' 2B 3F F2 L' 3R2 2D F2 L' U' 2F' 2R2 B' 2B2 3F U L 2U F2 2U2 2B' 2U2 2R' 2U' 3F 2U' L' 2F
*3. *2L2 2B' D' L2 2U' 2L2 R' 3F R 2D2 2F' 2L2 2R U2 3R2 D2 F2 3U' 3F 2F F2 L2 2U 3R 2R2 R D2 3R' 2D' 3U B 2F2 2R U R' 2B 3F' 2D 3U 2B L R' 2D B2 F2 U 2L' 3U 2U2 R2 B' L 3U' L 2U' 3F' 2F R 3U' 3F2 L' 3F' 2D B 3F 2L R 3F' 2D U2
*4. *L2 2R 2D' 2B2 3F2 2F' L 2B L2 3R R2 3U L2 2B 2F 3R2 2B 3F2 U 2F2 F 2R2 B2 2B 3U' 2F' L' R' U L2 B' 3F2 2F F2 2U2 3F' R2 2B2 2F2 3R' R' 3U' U 3R2 R' 3F R' D2 L' 2R2 D' B L' 2U2 F2 D' 2D B2 2B D' 2R2 3U' 2L' D' 2B2 3F L' 2D2 2U2 U
*5. *2D2 2U' 2R 3U' 2U2 2F2 L 2L2 R2 2U2 3F' 2R' D' B D' 2B L' 3R2 B2 2F2 R U2 2R F2 R2 F' D' L' R' D2 2L' 2U' U2 2R 2B2 L' 2B2 3R 2R' B 3R 2B D2 2F2 R2 F 2L 3R2 R' 2U B' 2R' B 2B 3R F2 L 2U 2F2 F2 2D' F' 2D' 3U' L 2L' R' D B L

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D' 2L' D' 2D' B2 3F' U' B' 2D' 3U' U2 3L' 3B F D2 3U' 2U U R' 3U 2R' 2D' 2B' 3U 2L' B 3R U' R' 3B' 3L 2R2 2B2 3B' 2R' B' 3B 2U' R' 3B' 3R D' B' 3D' 3L2 3B D2 2R 2D2 F2 2L' D 3U' 3B2 L B' D2 2D 3D' 2B2 2U' B D' 2D' 3B2 3F D' 2L2 3U 2B 3B 2U' 2B2 3L' 2B2 2D 2R' R' B' 3B2 U2 3L2 2F' F' 2R2 3F2 2F2 2L' 3L 3D' 2U2 L 3R2 B2 3L' 2F' 3U 3F' 2F2 F'
*2. *3F 2L2 3L B2 2B2 3B R2 2B2 2F 3L 2F 3L 2D2 B2 3F' 3R 2R2 2D' 3R' R2 2D' B' R D' 2D2 2U2 3L 2D 3D' U2 L2 B2 L2 3R' 2R 2D 3U2 R2 3D2 B' U2 3R' U' 2F 2U' R' 3B2 L2 3L' U 2F2 R2 2B F' 3L' R' B U 3L2 2B2 L' 3L2 R2 3U' 3F 2F' F 3L2 2R2 3D2 3L 3U2 R' 2B2 L2 U2 3B 2D' 2U2 U 2R D 2F' D2 2D 3U' 2U 2F L2 3R2 2B L R D 3F2 2R2 2B 2R2 B 3U2
*3. *3B' 2U R' 2U2 B' 3B2 2F' R' D2 3B 2F 3L' 2R 3D 2B' 2U' U2 2L 3R 2R2 3B 3L' 2F2 U' 2R2 B' R 3B' 3D' L2 R' 3B2 3R2 B2 2B 3F2 F' 3D R' F' U2 3F 3D' 3U 3B' U B2 3U' 3R2 R2 U' 2F2 U' 2L 3R B D2 3D 2L 3R2 3D 2L 3B' 3U2 U2 R 2B' D2 2D2 3D2 U2 3F' 3L D 2U 3B F' D 3B 3R R' U B 2D2 2F' 2L2 3F' D 3D' 3U2 U 3F2 F2 2D 3U 2R' 3D' 3R2 2D2 2U'
*4. *U' 2R' F2 3D L 3L D 2F U' 2L R B' 2B 3B 2R2 3D2 3F L' R 3U 3R D' 3D' 3B' 3F' 2F2 3R' 2F 2L2 3R' R2 D' R' 3B2 2F' D' 2R' 3D' 3U 2F' 2D F R' 3B 2U' F' 2U' U F' 2L2 2F2 L' 3L 3R' R2 3B2 D' 3U B 3F 2L' 3D 2B2 F 2R 2B' 3B' 2L' 2F2 R2 2B' U B 2B 2F2 3D' B' 3R 2D2 2U2 U2 3B2 F 3U' 3L F2 R' U 3R2 2D2 3L' 3F2 3R2 2R' 2D2 3L 3D2 2F 3R 2U'
*5. *3L' 3R 2F2 3L2 2B 3F' F' 2L2 3L2 3R 2R' R' D' 3D 3L' U' B' 2L2 2R' 3B2 2D 2U L' 3B2 2F2 2D2 3D 2L' 2U' 2R2 D' 3U2 3B2 2U' 3B2 D2 3U 2F' 2L2 2U2 B2 3B2 2L' 2D 2U2 B' 3L' U2 B' 3D' 3L 3R2 2R D2 3R' U B 3B' D2 3D2 2U2 L2 3L' 3D2 3B 3F2 2D2 B2 2R2 D' 2B2 D 2D2 3B 3F2 2F 3D2 2U' 2L' 3R' 3F2 F 3U 2L 3L 3R' 3U2 2U2 2B F2 2D 2F 3L' D2 B 2B2 2L2 B2 3U 3R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R F' R F2 R' F' U2 F'
*2. *R2 U' R' F2 R2 U R' F2 R' U'
*3. *R' F2 R' U R' U R2 U' F2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' D2 B' U' B' D2 L U' L U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U R2 B2
*2. *D R U2 D' B R2 B2 D' R' F U2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 L2 F
*3. *U' R F2 D L F' D F R2 B L' U2 L2 D2 L F2 R D2 F2 D2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw U2 B2 D B2 Fw F' R B D Uw2 F2 U2 B2 F2 Uw F' U' R' D2 Rw' Fw' D2 U' B2 U2 R2 D2 Uw B' R2 Fw Uw2 U2 R Fw' F2 D' L2 R'
*2. *Uw' R2 U B L R2 Fw2 R' D B' F L2 Uw Fw' Uw' L' R' B' U2 Fw Uw' U2 B Uw' U2 R D' L2 R2 Uw2 F2 Rw' Fw U' Fw2 F Uw U F Rw2
*3. *B F' L B2 L Uw' U2 B D' Rw' R2 Uw2 F U' L2 B F2 Rw B' D' U F' U B' D' Rw' D U B' U2 Rw R D' Uw Fw R' B2 Fw F' D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' F' L2 D2 Uw2 U' L' Rw R' U Fw Rw' Bw Fw2 Uw' Bw2 L' Lw2 Uw2 U2 L' R' Fw' D Fw2 U2 F D2 Rw B2 Fw' D B2 R' D2 Dw' Lw' Bw' Fw2 D2 Bw F' R D' F' Lw2 Rw Fw Lw2 B2 Fw R' D R2 B' Bw' Fw' Rw B D2
*2. *Fw' L Rw2 R2 F2 Lw' D Dw2 Bw Rw2 Fw D Dw U' L' R Dw F2 Dw Rw2 Dw2 U' Bw Lw R2 F' Rw' D' Rw2 R2 Dw2 U Lw' D Lw2 Rw R Fw2 L Uw2 L2 R2 Dw2 U2 Lw2 Fw R D Dw' Bw' Fw2 U Lw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' U2 Lw2 B L
*3. *L2 D2 Fw2 L2 Rw Fw2 R2 F2 D' Uw2 L' Lw U2 F2 Rw2 B2 Bw Lw' D Lw' Dw Uw R' B2 Bw D Uw Lw' U' L' Lw Uw B D U' Rw R' U2 L' Rw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 F' U' R' U Lw' Dw' Lw U' B' D' Lw' R2 D2 F2 U' B Bw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R2 3F2 2D 2R2 2F' F' 3R2 B' 2F2 U2 B F' U2 2B' 2D2 U2 3R U 2B 3F' L 2B 2F L 3R R' 3U 2U' 2R' 2D' L2 R2 D2 L2 2L R2 3U' 3F2 2F' F 2L 3R' 2F2 2D2 3F2 D 3U2 2B2 D 2U 2L 2F2 U 2L 2R' U' R 3U B' L2 2B' F' 2D' 2B2 U' 3R R2 2F' 2L D'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B 3F' D 3U' 2L 3R 2F' L2 2F F' 2L 3R' 3B2 D 2D' 2R 2D 3U2 2R 2D2 B2 3F2 L 3L' U F 2R 3B2 2R' 3D2 3F2 2F 3D2 2L' 3B' 2U2 F' U L 2D' 2F2 2L2 3R2 R' U B2 3F 2F' F 2U 3R' F' 2U 2B2 L' 2B 2F2 D' 2U2 3B 3F2 2F' L' F' 2D2 3U2 3F2 3L' B 3F F U2 3B 3D2 2L 3B 2U B2 3B' 3F' D R 3F' 3R D 3D2 3U 3F D 2F R2 2D 2U2 3F 3D2 3B' 3F' 2U 3B' R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D F2 R2 L2 B' R2 L' B2 U' B' U' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2
*2. *F' R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 L' B R F2 L' F' R2 U' L2 D' R'
*3. *U' B2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F D' L D' B2 U L U' F
*4. *F L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 F' U' L D2 F2 R B' D2 R U' F
*5. *R B2 D' L2 U2 R B2 U2 F L' D2 F L2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 B' R2 D2
*6. *L2 R2 D2 U L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 F' U L' R' D2 R D F' R'
*7. *F2 L' D2 U2 R' F2 L2 B2 F2 R' U2 B' R' D' B U R' B2 D F' R'
*8. *B R2 L U2 R D' F' R2 U D2 F2 R' F2 L U2 R F2 U2 R
*9. *F2 D2 B2 R F2 L B2 U2 L F2 L U R2 D' F' L2 U2 R' B' F R
*10. *D F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D2 F U2 R F' D R B' F U'
*11. *F' D2 R2 B2 R2 B F2 D2 U2 F' D' B2 D' L U R' U2 F2 D' U' F'
*12. *F' L2 B2 U2 B' R2 U2 B R2 B U2 R' U' L' R2 F' L B2 R2 B' R2
*13. *U L2 B2 D F R' F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 R U2 B2 R L F2 U2 D2 L
*14. *U2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' U2 F2 R2 U F R D L B' F' L2 B' U B'
*15. *D2 F' R' D2 R2 L F2 B2 U' R' B L2 F U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B2 U2
*16. *L' B2 U2 R B2 L' F2 R U2 R' D U' R D' F U' L2 B' L' U2 B2
*17. *F2 R D2 U2 R' U2 F2 L B2 R D2 U' B' R2 D' F U' L2 U B U2
*18. *D F2 L2 D' L2 D' U2 L2 F2 U L' B U' B2 F2 L' D2 L R2
*19. *R2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D2 U2 R U2 R' F' D' U' R2 B U' L
*20. *R2 D' R2 B' U' F R L2 U' B' R2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2
*21. *L2 D2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 D' L D2 B2 U L' D' L2 B2 F
*22. *U' F' D L U' R U' L D L' F' R2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B
*23. *D2 L2 F2 L F2 R' U2 L R2 D2 U2 B' U' L' D2 R U' B2 D B L'
*24. *R' F2 L F' R' U B2 L B' U F L2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 F' U2
*25. *B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D2 U' R2 F D' U' L' F D R2 B2 F U'
*26. *R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 U B2 D R D2 F' L D L' D' R2 F' R'
*27. *U' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 D' B2 D2 F' U' B' L2 R F2 L2 F' D' R2
*28. *B2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U F D B' U' F2 R B2 R2 F' L
*29. *R B2 U2 F' L D' R2 F' R' U' D2 R F2 U2 L' D2 R L2 U2 D2 B2
*30. *U' D' R' U' F' D R U R2 D F' D2 L2 F U2 D2 F B2 D2 B2
*31. *R' D' F L' F2 R' F' R' L2 U' L2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 F' R2
*32. *R D2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L F D' R' U' R2 F' D2 B R' U
*33. *F2 R' B2 R U2 L2 D2 R U2 L' B' R' D2 F' D L R' F' U'
*34. *B R' F R2 L U' D F2 D R L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 U L2 B2
*35. *U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 R B2 L R U L' D2 L D' U B2 F' L
*36. *U2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 U F2 D F2 R U L B' D R' B2 D' B' F D2
*37. *D' B2 R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 F L2 U2 L' R2 U F2 R U2
*38. *R2 F2 D2 R' D2 B2 L B2 L' F2 R2 U' B D L R2 B L' F'
*39. *R' F2 R U2 F2 L' R' U2 L F2 D2 U' B U2 F2 D R B' F' R2 U2
*40. *L2 F2 U L2 U F2 D' U2 L2 B2 R2 B' D2 R' B2 D B U2 R' F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L' R' B2 L' D2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 R F U' B2 F R2 B' R' B2 L' R
*2. *F2 D U2 B2 U' F2 R2 D L2 B2 U' L' D2 B F' U' R2 U2 R B2 D
*3. *B' L2 F' D2 L2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 B2 U' F' U2 R' U F2 D F' L F
*4. *B2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 B' L B2 U' B' D2 R F' D
*5. *B2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 U' B L R F D' B2 D2 L B L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 B2 R' F D' L' B F2 U' R' D' B R'
*2. *F2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D U' L2 F2 U2 B' U' B' D' B2 D R' B2 D'
*3. *R B2 F2 L F2 L' F2 U2 F2 L F2 U' L B U' R' B' U F D' F'
*4. *D2 F' D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 U' F' R' B2 F2 L' D' B L' U
*5. *L B2 U2 B U' D' R B2 U R2 D2 L B2 L' U2 L' B2 R F2 R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 D' F2 D U R' F' L2 B' L' B U B D B2
*2. *R U R L B' U' F' D F L D2 F2 R2 U L2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 R2
*3. *D2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 B' D2 F' D2 B' L' U' B' D' B' R2 U F2 D U
*4. *B2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 F' D U R F D2 L D' B
*5. *L2 D2 B2 U B2 D F2 D B2 R2 U' B L2 R' D2 R B L D2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 D R B' U' L F2 R B' L R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F R U' F' R' U2
*3. *U2 R U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L B2 F2 U2 B L' R2 B2 D' U B' L' R2 F2
*4. *L' Rw2 Uw U' B2 Fw' U' L Rw2 R' Uw U R Fw' F2 Uw U' Fw L2 Rw2 R2 Fw Uw L2 Uw B2 U L2 R' Uw2 B' Rw2 B R U L Rw B2 F U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 F' U' F2 R2 U' R' F2
*3. *D' F2 R2 U B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D2 F U R2 D' L' U2 L2 U' R' D'
*4. *F2 L D2 U' L2 F L' Rw B2 U' B F L2 B R2 D2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 R' B R F' L B2 Uw2 F L2 F2 R Uw' U2 R' U B' D Fw D L B
*5. *Bw2 U2 Rw2 Dw2 L2 Bw' F' R2 Fw Dw U L Rw' R2 Fw D Lw2 Fw' F Dw' F D Lw' Uw Fw' F2 R' Dw Uw2 B Bw Fw2 Dw' Lw2 Uw2 Bw F' R' Dw' Lw R U' F' Dw2 F2 D' R' D2 L D2 Dw2 U Bw L2 D B' U' R2 Fw2 Lw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=3 / ddUU u=1,d=2 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=-2,d=-3 / ddUU u=2,d=-4 / UdUd u=1,d=-3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=1 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=-4 / dUdU u=-5,d=-1 / ddUU u=5,d=1 / UdUd u=0,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-3 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=-2 / dUdU u=2,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=2 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=2 / dUdU u=4,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=4 / UdUd u=0,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-1 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' U B' U' B R U' B' l u
*2. *L' B' L' R' L R B' r' u
*3. *B' L R L' U' B R' B r u'
*4. *B' R' U B' L' B' R l b'
*5. *B L U' L U R' B' l' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 3) / (-4, 2) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (6, 3) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, -2) / (1, 0) /
*2. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (5, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (0, 6)
*5. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (-2, -1) / (6, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' R' L' R' D R' U' L' R' D' U'
*2. *D' R' L' D' U' D' U L U' D' U'
*3. *U D' R D' L' R' D L U D' U'
*4. *L' U R L R' D' L R' U' D' U'
*5. *U R' U D U' R D R U' D' U'


----------



## Myachii (Nov 4, 2014)

2x2: (9.91), (6.84), 8.26, 8.37, 9.89 = 8.84
3x3: 16.84, 17.18, (16.78), (21.61), 17.03 = 17.01
4x4: 1:15.90, 1:12.23, (1:04.19), 1:13.52, (1:29.36) = 1:13.88
5x5: 2:38.06, 2:25.95, 2:35.26, (2:15.09), (2:41.26) = 2:33.09
6x6: 5:33.73, (4:46.37), 5:13.14, 5:15.66, (5:58.71) = 5:20.84
7x7: (8:19.76), (8:58.25), 8:51.76, 8:21.35, 8:56.57 = 8:43.23
3x3OH: 49.12, 46.95, 41.79, (49.91), (37.95) = 45.95
2x2-3x3-4x4 Relay: 1:43.49
2x2-3x3-4x4-5x5 Relay: 4:15.76
Magic: 1.66, (2.12), 1.62, 1.77, (1.60) = 1.68


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 4, 2014)

*2x2:* 7.586, 6.040, 6.732, (5.595), (8.009) = *6.786*
*3x3:* 17.454, (19.952), 19.438, 19.702, 15.515 = *18.665*
*4x4:* (1:14.376+), 1:06.406, (58.842), 1:10.644, 1:00.976 = *1:06.009*
*5x5:* (2:36.789), (2:28.155), 2:36.651, 2:34.526, 2:29.329 = *2:30.502*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Nov 5, 2014)

2x2 : 5.81, 4.69, (4.09), (6.51), 4.78 = 5.09 
3x3 : 16.48, (14.93), 15.85, (16.77), 16.31 = 16.21
4x4 : 50.01, (1:01.72), 52.88, 57.26, (46.12) = 53.38
5x5 : 1:45.02, (1:51.21), 1:46.94, 1:39.95, (1:36.91) = 1:43.97
6x6 : 3:04.54, (3:17.37), (2:55.50), 3:01.89, 2:59.93 = 3:02.12
2x2 BLD : 54.67, DNF, 35.11 = 35.11
OH : 48.99, 46.61, (49.03), (41.62), 44.39 = 46.66
MTS : (59.49), 46.05, 42.15, 46.15, (41.76) = 44.78
2-4 relay : 1:20.57
2-5 relay : 3:12.09
megaminx : 1:36.29, (1:42.83), 1:33.08, 1:34.11, (1:25.33) = 1:34.49
pyraminx : 5.40, 5.07, (6.89), 5.64, (4.52) = 5.37
square-1 : (51.31), (38.32), 38.40, 44.13, 45.32 = 42.62
Skewb : 9.18, 8.37, 8.83, (10.71), (6.01) = 8.79


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 5, 2014)

*2X2X2:* 11.19 8.60 (8.52) 8.89 (11.28) = *9.56*
*3X3X3:* 17.97 17.84 (18.89) (16.36) 17.61 = *17.81* //OMG, I am on fire
*4X4X4:* 1:51.50 (2:23.01) (1:44.10) 2:04.26 1:47.80 = *1:54.52* //Okay..
*5X5X5: *4:43.11 (4:38.15) 5:22.63 5:03.37 (5:24.15) = *5:03.04* //Bleh..
*Pyraminx:* 18.24 (10.49) (18.95) 16.26 14.11 = *16.20*
*Skewb:* 38.91 40.18 35.49 (18.36) (1:00.92) = *38.19* //Geez. how I suck at this
*3BLD:* DNF, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*Fewest moves:* = *DNF*


----------



## ripple (Nov 8, 2014)

2x2: 7.28,6.83,(DNF),7.69,(5.28）=7.27
3x3: 16.36,15.02,(18.22),(14.41),15.66=15.68
4x4: (51.81),58.46,53.15,(DNF),53.40=55.00
5x5: 1:34.84,1:41.55,(1:31.69),1:32.66,(1:49.11)=1:36.35
6x6: 3:11.31,3:20.97,(2:58.16),(3:55.13),3:12.40=3:14.90
7x7: (4:32.94),(3:54.19),4:21.63,4:14.46,4:14.02=4:16.70
234relay: 1:40.63
2345relay: 3:07.34


----------



## qaz (Nov 11, 2014)

6x6x6: (3:54.53), 3:30.21, 3:33.87, (3:11.95), 3:26.18 = 3:30.09


----------



## h2f (Nov 11, 2014)

3rd attempt in 4bld - DNF (34:25). It was close - good centers and corners, but I messed few dedges.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 11, 2014)

Results for week 45: congrats to qaz, Iggy and Cale!

*2x2x2*(22)

 2.36 Rcuber123
 3.13 Iggy
 3.67 Tx789
 4.37 riley
 5.00 NZCuber
 5.09 bacyril
 5.40 Cale S
 5.41 qaz
 5.42 jaysammey777
 5.50 giorgi
 5.50 CyanSandwich
 6.71 LostGent
 6.78 Rocky0701
 6.79 RjFx2
 7.22 Schmidt
 7.27 ripple
 7.63 d4m1no
 7.88 nikanika555
 8.13 h2f
 8.84 Myachii
 9.56 MarcelP
 16.96 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(31)

 9.36 Lapinsavant
 9.98 riley
 11.21 giorgi
 11.62 Iggy
 11.71 Aria97
 12.85 Sessinator
 13.21 Rcuber123
 13.80 bpwhiteout
 14.43 NZCuber
 14.91 qaz
 15.67 Regimaster
 15.68 ripple
 16.21 bacyril
 16.22 larosh12
 16.42 Tx789
 16.44 jaysammey777
 17.02 Myachii
 17.25 CyanSandwich
 17.67 Cale S
 17.81 MarcelP
 18.86 Rocky0701
 19.64 LostGent
 20.11 Edviuxas
 20.29 Perff
 20.80 d4m1no
 22.16 Schmidt
 23.37 RjFx2
 23.97 ComputerGuy365
 24.25 h2f
 38.96 MatsBergsten
 43.85 nikanika555
*4x4x4*(20)

 37.60 Lapinsavant
 45.80 Iggy
 49.22 qaz
 53.38 bacyril
 55.00 ripple
 1:00.71 NZCuber
 1:03.52 bpwhiteout
 1:05.73 jaysammey777
 1:06.00 Rocky0701
 1:07.33 giorgi
 1:11.44 Tx789
 1:13.88 Myachii
 1:15.46 Cale S
 1:17.08 Kenneth Svendson
 1:30.80 Schmidt
 1:43.73 h2f
 1:49.59 LostGent
 1:54.52 MarcelP
 2:05.29 MatsBergsten
 2:05.43 CyanSandwich
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:34.69 riley
 1:36.35 ripple
 1:43.60 qaz
 1:43.97 bacyril
 1:49.07 Iggy
 2:09.29 giorgi
 2:21.24 jaysammey777
 2:28.89 Tx789
 2:33.09 Myachii
 2:33.50 Rocky0701
 2:48.93 Kenneth Svendson
 3:03.70 Cale S
 4:04.10 h2f
 4:26.24 MatsBergsten
 4:33.01 LostGent
 5:03.04 MarcelP
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:02.12 bacyril
 3:14.89 ripple
 3:30.09 qaz
 4:33.33 jaysammey777
 4:36.74 Tx789
 5:20.84 Myachii
11:55.29 h2f
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:16.70 ripple
 8:43.23 Myachii
 DNF qaz
*3x3 one handed*(17)

 17.05 Aria97
 21.92 Lapinsavant
 23.07 Iggy
 23.49 riley
 26.59 qaz
 26.70 giorgi
 27.29 Rcuber123
 31.92 larosh12
 32.13 Tx789
 35.76 NZCuber
 45.95 Myachii
 46.66 bacyril
 55.56 CyanSandwich
 58.81 RjFx2
 1:06.49 h2f
 1:11.62 Cale S
 1:20.22 LostGent
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:04.83 Kenneth Svendson
 1:22.31 Rcuber123
 1:22.84 qaz
 1:34.59 Iggy
 2:38.99 Tx789
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(7)

 15.77 Iggy
 16.10 Rcuber123
 19.29 Cale S
 23.07 MatsBergsten
 26.96 qaz
 35.11 bacyril
 57.01 h2f
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 40.24 Iggy
 47.73 Cale S
 48.55 qaz
 50.46 CyanSandwich
 1:22.99 MatsBergsten
 2:37.56 thatkid
 3:44.77 h2f
 4:09.53 giorgi
 DNF Sessinator
 DNF MarcelP
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 3:54.92 Cale S
 5:24.01 qaz
 6:12.33 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
 DNF Iggy
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 9:03.52 Cale S
13:22.21 MatsBergsten
 DNF qaz
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF Cale S
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

18/21 (49:49)  CyanSandwich
5/5 ( 8:38)  Cale S
6/7 (18:30)  Sessinator
2/2 (11:34)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 44.78 bacyril
 50.53 Cale S
 50.85 qaz
 53.61 Iggy
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 1:06.92 Iggy
 1:16.82 qaz
 1:20.57 bacyril
 1:21.30 NZCuber
 1:23.80 giorgi
 1:38.89 Cale S
 1:40.09 jaysammey777
 1:40.63 ripple
 1:43.49 Myachii
 1:49.83 Kenneth Svendson
 1:50.93 CyanSandwich
 2:41.45 RjFx2
 2:43.18 h2f
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 3:07.34 ripple
 3:11.31 qaz
 3:12.09 bacyril
 3:33.27 Iggy
 3:46.68 giorgi
 3:48.98 Regimaster
 3:51.19 jaysammey777
 4:15.76 Myachii
 4:34.45 Cale S
 6:43.98 h2f
*Magic*(2)

 1.68 Myachii
 3.39 Tx789
*Skewb*(13)

 5.67 Cale S
 5.68 bpwhiteout
 6.72 daryl
 8.01 CyanSandwich
 8.22 qaz
 8.41 riley
 8.79 bacyril
 10.12 Tx789
 11.22 Iggy
 11.83 giorgi
 12.45 NZCuber
 13.09 LostGent
 38.19 MarcelP
*Clock*(5)

 8.05 qaz
 8.44 Perff
 10.17 Iggy
 13.34 giorgi
 19.16 Tx789
*Pyraminx*(15)

 4.77 Iggy
 5.37 bacyril
 5.65 Regimaster
 6.57 Cale S
 6.68 Tx789
 6.69 jaysammey777
 7.34 giorgi
 7.69 qaz
 9.37 Kenneth Svendson
 9.54 Schmidt
 10.45 NZCuber
 12.58 CyanSandwich
 13.71 LostGent
 16.20 MarcelP
 32.79 h2f
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:15.25 Iggy
 1:34.49 bacyril
 1:35.04 jaysammey777
 1:42.23 NZCuber
 1:43.98 qaz
 2:27.79 Tx789
 2:53.67 Cale S
*Square-1*(7)

 19.45 Iggy
 32.62 qaz
 33.16 Cale S
 35.93 Tx789
 42.62 bacyril
 1:04.34 CyanSandwich
 1:17.41 NZCuber
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

28 qaz
29 okayama
31 Rcuber123
33 Cale S
48 h2f
53 Tx789
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

250 qaz
225 Iggy
214 Cale S
181 bacyril
148 Tx789
142 giorgi
134 CyanSandwich
115 ripple
114 jaysammey777
113 NZCuber
102 riley
99 Rcuber123
93 Myachii
89 h2f
78 Lapinsavant
61 MatsBergsten
58 bpwhiteout
54 Rocky0701
54 LostGent
54 Sessinator
51 Aria97
50 MarcelP
47 Regimaster
46 Kenneth Svendson
37 Schmidt
35 larosh12
31 RjFx2
18 d4m1no
17 Perff
16 okayama
12 daryl
12 Edviuxas
11 nikanika555
10 thatkid
7 ComputerGuy365


----------

